# Reptile Record Keeping



## MarkJD (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey All,

I decided today i would start keeping some records. I picked up that electronic scales and figured it would be good to keep some accurate records. Feeding / Shedding / Growth / Weight and everything that goes with it. Iv seen some nice excel sheets put on some forums that people have made and thought great ill use one of them.

I went on my search but came across some software that is FREE. You download it, install it and it works. No spyware / addware or anything associated with it. Its called Metzcal Herp Software and according to the testimonials this is the software used by the big big breeders. NERD, Bob Clark, Geckos Unlimited just to name a few. There is some setup required but in my opinion worth it if you want to keep top of the range records. This is ideal for any serious breeders. This thing even gives you temperatures / humidity and graphs of information and the natural enviornment that these animals are kept.

This thing seems like the full package, there is not any piece of information that is left out. Im going to use it myself from now on but not to the extent that breeders would but its nice to have a solid peice of software to look after all this. There is some setup required but worth it if your serious about keeping this sort of information. It really doesnt leave anything out. Check out some of these images.























































Thats not even half of the screens and windows of information that are available to you.

Huge props to the creator of this software at Mezcal Herp Software. Top of the range stuff and for free. Their website is Metzcal Herp Software and the software can be downloaded in the download center. There is some other goodies in there.

Not sure if its been posted before but well worth a look.


----------



## MarkJD (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone else use this?


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to but ditched it.

I use degei now


----------



## MarkJD (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm must google that, like the same thing?


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

yes, but much simpler to use


----------

